# Trailer for a german college project



## EKwusPoject (May 11, 2011)

Please tell us what you think about that  very important: This is a funny horse trailer we (2 college students) made for a college project where we do marketing for a social network for horse fans. we don't earn money with it, only grades (if we can cause in our thesis why funny videos have a good effect) 

Thank you very much and if you like it please show it other horse fans!


----------



## EKwusPoject (May 11, 2011)

I saw this is the wrong thread, i`ll put it into Videos. Please delete it here!


----------

